# Field newbies......



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

before anyone answers the question, you cannot have shot field more than one season or are a regular on the home course. this is about getting feedback from the new shooters and reasonable, common sense ideas to help improve the overall health and popularity of the game.


What about this game that brings you back to play? i would like to know what is it about our game that we are so adamantly defensive about changes, that have brought a new format to your interest?

we know the usual excuses for not playing....too hard, too many arrows, too slow, stuffy archers, no financial incentives.....

what are your reasons for your new archery interest?

outside of changing scoring rings, numbers of arrows, numbers of targets and payouts (payouts to the amateurs is non-negotiable), what would you consider a beneficial change to the field game?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am barely eligible to answer so I will. 

PROMOTION!!!!! Every half assed archery shop has the local rubber deer schedule in it. I know the owner of my local shop gets antsy if he doesn't get the schedule fairly soon in the year. I can say that I have NEVER seen an Field schedule in a shop. 

I recently met with a group at my local Wildlife Club about thier archery range. They had one listed on the website so I called them up to see what they had. The response was that they really didn't have one and were just starting construction on one. I asked them if they were familiar with Field archery and the response was "No, we're not." So myself and PSarge met with them and discussed the idea of building a Field range. Oddly enough they were quite excited about it. They are hoping that it can double as a nature walk as well. Most of them just like to hunt. However after we talked to them for a while they seemed to be VERY excited about building a Field course. 

Now starting from scratch is going to be a big hurdle that they are working on. Finding the material necessary to build the target butts and getting the volunteers moving. However I feel confident that within the next calendar year or so NC will have another place to play. 

I tell that story because it wasn't that hard to convince a group to get involved in Field archery. I am going to take some of them up to DCWC with me and let them see what the practical application is supposed to look like. But I think once they get there, they'll be hooked just like I am. 

Chewies are a special breed of shooters. Those that are actually open minded WILL find that they like Field as much if not MORE than 3D. I had a shooter that shot in my group a couple weeks ago at our club 3D shoot and all he wanted to talk about was Field. But I also have a friend who told me he might be intersted but just can see paying $3-400 for Field arrows. I told him the ACCs I was shooting cost less than the 3D arrows he as using. But you can't make them all happy. 

I feel as though if we can get Field in front of more people and get more shooter to give it an honest try, they will like it. But we have to do a better job of leading the horse to water. I haven't been to my local shop in a couple of weeks but next time I go, I'll have the NCFAA schedule in my hand to hang up on the wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not sure I really understand the question but the reason I like Field so much is that it offers so much more of a challenge and once you master the game you will be a good archer for sure. And I've found out that it is not a game of luck as it will ween out any chance of that. Only skill will get you success in this game.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know about all the ranges in s. mn but I can only think of 3 clubs within an hour of me that even have a field course and at two of them you have to be a member of the club and I dont know many people who will pay yearly dues to a club an hour from where they live just to shoot field a few times a year. And the only two tournaments are the two state shoots every year. So in reality I get very few chances to even shoot a field round every year. But every weekend from early April to early Sept there will be a 3d within an hour of me.

I personally think one problem is that most people shooting 3d are hunters and only hunters (the majority in the archery world) who just want "hunting practice", and since there are no legal game animals shaped like white and black dots running around the woods they see no advantage to shooting them. The same reason there aren't more hunters shooting spots , but indoor spots might get a little more attention just due to the fact that it's usually too cold to do anything else during indoor season. 

Jmo on the subject. I could be seeing things totally different than they really are but even before this thread I have given the subject a lot of thought and honestly this is about all I could come up with.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree. Exposure and accessability are what is necessary. I do not expect the pro shops that cater to hunters to promote field archery. The State and National organizations must help the local clubs promote the sport. I know funds are scarce but lets say the national groups have a 5 year plan to promote archery in general. 

I am fotunate that there is a good club in White Marsh Maryland. Many are not as fortunate.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i want to get some idea on what made you come back to shoot it again after giving it an honest try.

i want to hear from someone what their impressions of the game were and what got them hooked. from that, i want to be able to use that as a way to make the game more presentable to the masses of new shooters. i dont care if you've shot 3D exclusively and forever. i want to know what it was that got you to the range and what keeps you going to the range.

kind of like a survey's fill in question. help us make it a better experience.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just gave you my reasons. I started at the tail end of the season last year so for what it's worth I'm pretty new to the sport. I was into archery pretty heavy back in the 80's but got out of it untill last summer when my two boys wanted to get into archery. Now I'm hooked again but we're having a blast with it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The one thing that hooked me was the idea that you have to be a solid archer to do well. I want to be the best archer I can be. Field puts a premium on accuracy. No guessing, just solid repeatable shooting. If I though shooting ballons upside down would make me better I'd try it. That is why I am currently shedding my chewie tendencies and beco
ing a full blown spottie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I’m a novice archer, I shot my first bow about 18 months ago and shot in my first competition 2 months after that. Last year was my first field season and I was fortunate to have been able to take part in my state championships as well as the NFAA sectionals and nationals. I obviously did not win in any of those competitions, but the experience I gained was priceless. In a few more years, who knows.....:wink: 

Besides the general things that attract me to the sport of archery such as meeting new friends who share a common interest and the overall camaraderie I find at most shoots, the things that attract me particularly to the game of field archery are:

1) The challenge. In field, you not only have to overcome the personal hurdles associated with shooting a bow, but also the environmental hurdles nature places before you. It’s not just standing on a static line and executing a good shot, but is dynamic and ever-changing. No 2 targets are ever the same and even on a given day, conditions may change so that the same target may pose a different challenge to a shooter depending on lighting, humidity, wind, rain, etc.

2) The demand. Field archery is not only mentally demanding, but also rather physically demanding. There’s nothing like lining up to take an 80 yard shot along the side of a ravine or up/down a steep hill and hitting the dot. For such conditions as are found in this game, you really have to have trust in yourself and your equipment to execute well. 

3) The peace. It is very cathartic to shoot a field round with a group of new or old friends and enjoy being out in nature. The stressors we all must deal with on a continual basis can be placed on the back burner for a few precious hours a week during our walks in the woods. 

I don’t believe offering monies will enhance the sport nor would making the sport easier for the masses. I very much enjoy the technical difficulties associated with the game as it is and would hate to see it altered or brought down to the level of the lowest common denominator. However, I do believe promotion of the sport via news/TV/web coverage of the larger shoots, support of the school archery programs, as well as greater pro shop/manufacturer support may help to bring it into the 21st century. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

I am 58 years old. I stopped shooting competitively about thirty years ago. My last tournament was IBO World somewhere in Illinois. I was embarrassed.

At one time I was good at yardage. My inability to figure yardage coincided with having to begin wearing bifocals, it may not be directly related but that's when it began.

I continued to hunt after buying a range finder but over the years I have lost my zeal for killing, walking up and down hills and being wet and cold. I have decided to pass that torch to my son and grand-sons.

I still love to shoot. I have recently decided to attempt something I have wanted to do for years, Senior Olympics. To accomplish that I need competition and that has brought me back to Field Archery. If for no other reason than to discover how much I have lost.

So I have recently applied for membership to Ohio Archers, NFAA and Clinton County Farmers and Sportsman Association. CCFSA has a new Field course that has been well documented with pictures on this forum by Ohio_3Der. They also have some scheduled Field shoots that will coincide with my preparations to qualify for the Seniors.

I love to shoot and I don't want that ability, if I still have any, to be tainted by my inability to figure yardage. Making a good shot and improving my form is enough to think about without the added stress of divining distance.

So I have spent the last weeks re-arming my arsenal. New rest, release, arrows and stabilizers. That has also been a joy. Now I'm tuning, practicing and learning all over again.

As a side note, about a month ago I finally went to the doctor for a shoulder problem. At that time I could only shoot 2 arrows with a lot of pain. After a cortisone shot and many exercises I was able to shoot over a hundred arrows through paper yesterday and sad to say, I still have a left tear.

I have also missed the camaraderie and interaction with like minded people. So that's why I have come back. Sorry it is so long.

Gary


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I need something to take my mind off of work. At times I work 12 hour days. I dream about work. While sleeping I talk about work. 

When on the range, in the woods, I can relax. No emails, progress reports, coaching documents, or termination papers. Just the woods and my fellow archers. Archery has become my refuge like fishing. 

This August I plan to Fly Fish for sharks off the coast of Ocean City Maryland. In June we will fish for grouper, trigger, mahi mahi, and amberjack in North Carolina. Soon the nephews will be old enough to participate in both sports. 


3 or 4 hours in the woods helps me deal with life. I only wish we had lights on the course so we could shoot at night. No gimmicks or tricks are needed for me to enjoy this sport. Good people and good times are all I need. And somthing to pass on to the kids.

Last week I gave my brother an olf Fred Bear 44. He spent 3 hours at the range and is hooked. For his birthday I will give him a Mathews Apex 7. The nephews are next.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I have never shot a field shoot in my life but I can tell you why I will love it, it's the people. Frankly, I'm getting sick of the 3d crowd around my parts. If your bow has a stab longer than 6" or a scope with any sort of magnification you get scoffed at for not shooting perfect scores.

I know the people who shoot field around here and I know they will be fun to shoot with.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what i'm getting at is how can i get you to play a different game. get more new archers on the course to enjoy this 'new to them' game and to keep them coming back for more.

provide a new experience and find out what aspects of the game they like and prefer to shoot.

find out what services are desireable from the club. kitchen offerings and the like. i'm asking for ideas to help me make my club better for you. better in their variety of rounds, what you would like to eat and drink. i want to know how to provide you with a better all around experience........within reason.

would you like to see or have available emergency bow services like a porta-press to change a string or a cable? someone with their fix-it kit for those that need it? a fletching jig on hand should someone need a quick refletching job? stuff that could salvage your day instead of having to go home after the first 9 arrows because your string/cable broke.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I took up field late last year. I have not shot an outdoor field tournament yet but plan to shoot the Cal Field in June. What attracts me to field is the variety of shots that you have to make. It is a much more complete test of an archers skills and I believe it will help me improve my FITA barebow shooting. It also provides a better venue for stringwalking. I would like to see more FITA field since that is my preferred bow. I do not fit well into the NFAA classes -- I can shoot traditional recurve indoors but it is not my preferred style outdoors. If I shoot barebow, I have to shoot against compound bows. As a result, I have taken up compound barebow fingers.

We have some really nice ranges in my area. I have recently joined both the Oranco Bowmen and the Pasadena Roving archers. Oranco has two full 28 target courses: a relatively flat valley course and a very hilly mountain course. You not only get some good archery out of it but also a very nice walk in the hills. It is definitely harder, but without a challenge, why shoot?


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> what i'm getting at is how can i get you to play a different game. get more new archers on the course to enjoy this 'new to them' game and to keep them coming back for more.
> 
> provide a new experience and find out what aspects of the game they like and prefer to shoot.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you are looking for. I would like for shoots to be like an event. Food and softdrinks, snacks, something for the kids (lessons on Genesis bows). Crabs, fried fish and chicken would be nice. I am thinking of a festival type atmosphere that the family can enjoy. Now you can't have something like this every week but perhaps two or three times during the season. You can sprinkle in some standard 28 target shoots but the festival would attrack families.

I understand times are hard but you did ask. Break out the grills and lets cook up a mess of food. Horse shoes, arts and crafts, sack races a good time had by all. You might need two or more clubs to get together to pull this off.

Leave the field archery as it is. Do not change the rules to attrack anyone. Let the event attract and hold people's attention. A repair station or resource center with tools and a press would be nice. Use at your own risk. My club has classes for the youth during the winter. The guys will donate equipment to give to the kids. We also install sights, peeps, rests....etc. 

What say you archers? Does this sound like a good time or what?

NEXT MAN Up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I have just gotten back into archery in the last few months after being away from it for about 9 years. This the first time I have taken it seriously, and wanted to give target shooting a try. I knew I either wanted to shoot field or 3D. I started hanging out on both forums here on AT and talking to people. The more I talked to people, the more apparent the choice became. I am doing this for fun, not to be in a high pressure super highly competitive environment. The more people I talked to, the more a realized that field is just going to be a lot more fun to me than 3D could be. For one thing, I can pay a few bucks to go shoot 112 arrows in a relaxing environment, or pay at the least same or maybe more to shoot 30 arrows with a bunch of guys that are only worried about themselves and getting a point any way they can. But the biggest reason I have chosen field, is the people.. I haven't met a single person in field archery that wouldn't go out of his or her way to help me learn something and become a better archer. I just got home from my first shoot ever, and that was confirmed today with everybody that I met.. this shoot will DEFINATELY not be my last. I am hooked!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Adequate kept up practice butts. Course sprayed for bugs. Running water, flushing toilets, if possible. Free cold water on the course. For a fee power drinks on the course. Simple burgers, brats, dogs for a lunch with maybe a potato or tossed salad. For a fee water, gatorade (or the like) and other cold beverages at lunch area. Adequate trash disposal. Good target butts that won't allow pass throughs. Clean seating areas around course. 

I don't need or want a carnival environment with a gazillion unwatched kids running around. Just give me a clean, safe place to shoot my game.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Take a queue from golf. You need to emphasize the social aspect. That means a clubhouse to hang out at, barbeques, food, pro shop and most important, good company. There are many guys looking for a place to shoot some arrow and hang out with buddies--just like the golf course. Of course, you cannot do this without a committed group of folks to support it.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just wish my club would keep the bathrooms unlocked. If you are ther any time except thursday afternoon, the bathroom is locked, and so is the room with the bow press. It must be a trust issue, but some of us shoot when we can, not just on open days. Speaking of the bow press, we have to be on the board to use it, even if you are a member, and you know what you're doing. This really frustrates me. I got a new string the other day, and broke it in at the range, but I could'nt use the press to twist my string to adjust the peep. Makes me crazy. 
Sorry this was so long. It just makes me nuts.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I've shot 1.5 field rounds towards the end of last year and i'm hooked. I've been a carrer 3d guy, but found the field game very intriguing. What keeps me coming back?????

I love shooting my bow, but right now life is getting in the way of that. For me to shoot 3d at a level acceptable to me I'd have to spend time working on things like form, execution, aiming ect... , but I'd also have to work on yardage estimation. I currently do not have time to do both. This year I'm turning into a spottie, I guess you'd say. Much easier for me to practice the things associated with shooting field as opposed to preparing to shoot 3d at a level I'd feel acceptable.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 8, 2005)

I shot my first and only field round last year and plan to do more this year. The reason I am hooked is it is such a better way to gauge your shooting than 3D and the variety of shots make it much more fun. In my opinion, field faces an uphill battle since it is viewed as "target-based" where 3D is viewed as "hunting-based." For this reason, I'm having as difficult a time getting 3Ders to come along as I do getting them to come along for indoor shoots. There are just so few people interested in "target shooting" in my area.

For those that are interested, the real hurdles to getting more involved (at least in my area) are the relative lack of ranges and public shoots at those ranges. Compared to 3D, where you can find multiple shoots w/in a short drive every weekend, I can count on one hand the total public field shoots w/in a 2 hour drive each summer. The other thing that makes it difficult is that a full round is the bulk of a day. That being said, I'm going to try to attend as many as possible this summer.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*update*



CRAZYRICK1 said:


> I just wish my club would keep the bathrooms unlocked. If you are ther any time except thursday afternoon, the bathroom is locked, and so is the room with the bow press. It must be a trust issue, but some of us shoot when we can, not just on open days. Speaking of the bow press, we have to be on the board to use it, even if you are a member, and you know what you're doing. This really frustrates me. I got a new string the other day, and broke it in at the range, but I could'nt use the press to twist my string to adjust the peep. Makes me crazy.
> Sorry this was so long. It just makes me nuts.


Well, somebody must have read this because the restroom has remained unlocked for a couple of weeks now


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

your 3D skills will improve by shooting field.

your main focus on a field course is the x ring. the more you shoot field, your brain will associate perceived size with distance. you will get to the point of being able to look at a field target and without looking at the distance marker, be able to guess the distance.

dont believe me? your brain associates the timing of the road lines with speed. 35 mph has a specific 'blink' rate. your mind will memorize it without you consciously doing it. unfortunately, that 'blink' rate of road lines will also lull you to sleep on a long trip.




jre4192 said:


> I've shot 1.5 field rounds towards the end of last year and i'm hooked. I've been a carrer 3d guy, but found the field game very intriguing. What keeps me coming back?????
> 
> I love shooting my bow, but right now life is getting in the way of that. For me to shoot 3d at a level acceptable to me I'd have to spend time working on things like form, execution, aiming ect... , but I'd also have to work on yardage estimation. I currently do not have time to do both. This year I'm turning into a spottie, I guess you'd say. Much easier for me to practice the things associated with shooting field as opposed to preparing to shoot 3d at a level I'd feel acceptable.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Ive never done field before, and I am actually looking forward to giving it a try real soon... Ive been doing 3D for a while, and I actually cant wait till I can just focus on the shot and not worry about wheather I judged yardage correctly or not... this should be interesting...


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> i want to get some idea on what made you come back to shoot it again after giving it an honest try.
> 
> i want to hear from someone what their impressions of the game were and what got them hooked. from that, i want to be able to use that as a way to make the game more presentable to the masses of new shooters. i dont care if you've shot 3D exclusively and forever. i want to know what it was that got you to the range and what keeps you going to the range.
> 
> kind of like a survey's fill in question. help us make it a better experience.


I shot one round last year and was hooked. I have a course 20 minutes from my house. The club only puts on one field shoot a year and the rest is 3d. I have shot a round a week this year for the last 3 weeks. So I guess I get to consider myself a newbie.

What hooked me and what I think turns off some is the "no excuse factor". What I mean is on a field course you have no excuses like "I miss judged the yardage" or "If that was a real animal it would be dead" or "I wasn't able to see exactly where the 12 ring was" I also love shooting long distances cause it exposes and exaggerates my flaws so much more.

As to how to promote it better in my area it would start with promoting it at all. The one shoot around here isn't even marked on the summer league cards that you can pick up a few different places around town. Maybe just do half rounds if the amount of arrows are too many for some. Myself and two of my buddies are going to shoot a round once a week for the summer kinda just like keeping the winter league night going just moving it outdoors. 

I wish it would catch on more and have as many field shoots as there are 3d shoots but I'm not holding my breath, too many think you have to shoot at an animal to practice for hunting. Even though I have yet to see a 5' cobra, 3' tall mosquito, dinosaurs, baboons, ect.. where I hunt. The real mosquito's around here top out at 18" tall.


----------



## Kdub (Feb 25, 2007)

I have only shot field a couple times and really like it but if the schedule's are not published anywhere then no one but the usuals can find out when they are and shoot them. I love the fact that there is more shooting. That is my opinion. If you want Field archery to become more popular make it more accesable to everyone and let people know when the shoots are.


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Personally, I like the idea of riding up the steep part of the learning and performance curve. Spots were like that for me, now it's painful, slow progress from the 40x's to trying to get to the 50x and above mark. I think that maybe I've reached my max as far as talent and ability goes.

Never having shot a Field course, I'm going to get to use my scope and Sureloc for what it was designed for. Other than the easy sighting in, you really don't need a SL-Supreme for spots.

As a working club member, we have an outdoor range that is capable of having 28 permanently marked targets for Field. We bought the markers and have everything except the time and manpower to set it up. We're doing a very ambitious indoor remodel job this summer and I think that the outdoor facility will take a back-seat to that effort in the short term.

I'm thinking that if I can get some first-hand experience with seeing and shooting a properly set up course, I'll be able to apply that knowledge to our outdoor range and I know we'll have a first rate Field shooting experience. The range is on about the highest elevation/hills in Eastern SD right next to Great Bear ski area so there are fantastic opportunities for interesting shots and angles. I have this idea in my head about having the course starting out on the top of the ski hill and having the archers ride the chair lift to the first stake and work their way down the hill. That would be cool!

Sorry such a long response.


----------



## Browny (Jan 24, 2010)

*My 2 Cents*

Qualifications: Been involved in Regular target for about 3 months?
Field archery for maybe 4 or 5 ?

Joined my local target club first off, gave me a good grounding in form and such.
However it was not really what I was after so I went looking elsewhere.

Luckily the main field club is only 20 mins from home so I went and had a look.
Good chance to go for a walk in the "bush" (aussie for woods?) and loose a
few arrows in between! 

I think that the best way to generate interest is definately exposure.

The whole scene over here in Western Australia is pretty small, so there's not a great deal of choice in the first place. However I think the "Family" day idea with archery as a complementary activity sounds brilliant.Possibly as a part of the local Ren-Fair or some other activity you could host near the field
range?

Anyways, best of luck.

Bill


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Rock,

I think two things come to mind when I think of field snd its lack of popularity.

1) Location. I have no idea where there is a field course nearby.

2) Exposure. I don't know where the field courses are because nobody has said that they have one. 

If I knew where I could shoot some field, and the course were nearby, I would totally be for it. I am happy shooting my bow, whether its a local club 2d shoot, major 3d tourny, 5 spot league, or just getting together with friends and flinging some arrows in the backyard.

I would love to get out and get more field experience, because if you miss there, you know it wasn't because of misjudged yardage. Ultimately, it makes archers better, and that's what I am all about.

CG


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

for us, the closest location currently is Punderson State Park. last i looked it was about an hour+ drive for us. another would be in steubenville at Sherwood Archery, which is even farther.

at present, the club is moving forward with putting in a 10 target international round course. we've ordered the bales, i have stones for markers, the current target huts will need to be modified and some grooming of the course. after that, let the fun begin.

we're limited on space and since we're one of the few clubs with the desire to bring back the new old game in the area, if the 10 target course is well received, the possibility of it getting expanded to a full 14 is not out of the question.


the nice thing about being the only club in the area with a field course, we wont be stepping on another's schedule once the course is done. at first we'll only be having fun shoots to help get the area shooters familiar with the game. i have score cards made and on the back of the score cards are the basic rules for the international round. this will help with some of the general confusion associated with a new game

i know we'll be having a work party once the bales get delivered. if you want to assist, shoot me a pm and i'll tell ya which weekend we're gettin busy. if we can get it done and still have some daylight left, there's always time to fling a few.


many of the replies to my question are already going on in our club. a fairly nice cantina with hot food, cold drinks and bottled water. a marked and cared for practice range, water coolers set on the course on the far side. good conversation and an always open honey bucket. we always have a 50/50 raffle during the shoot.

one thing we are adding to the cantina and that we ask anyone to contribute to if they can, is a tip jar for the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program. last year was a very busy year for the FHFH program in this area and anything we, as a club and club patrons can contribute to, will go well beyond helping your fellow family.

when the big fall 3D event comes around, we have even more to offer. last year we had a pig roast and it was oh soooooo good. door prizes and a raffle.





IBOHunt3D said:


> Hey Rock,
> 
> I think two things come to mind when I think of field snd its lack of popularity.
> 
> ...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

once our club finishes our 10target course, and the club's board decides on a schedule, i'll get the word out.

i'll try to get some pics of the club in action during a shoot and some during the work party. be patient, it's not a wave of the hand thing. wish it was that easy.


you are correct that clubs dont advertise their field shoots like they should. that is a big issue with the nfaa as a whole. for lack of a nice way of saying it, public relations of the field game is an epic failure. with the net and all the social networking sites and forums, the word could be a little more obvious. 

part of that is club management, some of it can be blamed on the local shops. the rest is on the shooters themselves. many big fish in little ponds dont want to shuffle the food chain with new blood. in the end, it's a lot on our shoulders for not getting the word out.






Kdub said:


> I have only shot field a couple times and really like it but if the schedule's are not published anywhere then no one but the usuals can find out when they are and shoot them. I love the fact that there is more shooting. That is my opinion. If you want Field archery to become more popular make it more accesable to everyone and let people know when the shoots are.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

only thing for me that turns me off with field is I usually go alone so getting into a group is almost impossible cause most people that go have their own groups . 3-d I could care less about shooting with someone but field you have to and it's just not worth the trouble looking for someone to shoot with . I got lucky at last years hillbilly shoot I seen a plate from PA. I got them to shoot with me . if not for them I would of left .


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont mind getting into a group of strangers. i do prefer to shoot with someone of like style tho.

think of it as when you first started, you had no idea who was who.



PA.JAY said:


> only thing for me that turns me off with field is I usually go alone so getting into a group is almost impossible cause most people that go have their own groups . 3-d I could care less about shooting with someone but field you have to and it's just not worth the trouble looking for someone to shoot with . I got lucky at last years hillbilly shoot I seen a plate from PA. I got them to shoot with me . if not for them I would of left .


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Don't have the only field shoot of the year the same weekend as the fishing opener. That's what they did here this year.


----------

